

A guide to the W3C PROV Provenance Interchange Framework - eah13
http://www.w3.org/blog/SW/2013/03/21/prov-a-framework-for-provenance-interchange/

======
eah13
Very excited to see this coming out. Data provenance interchange will be
crucial to all sorts of security stuff, but I think the recursive provenance
represented by 'bundles' is the most exciting. It could represent a semantic
annotation framework that is natively subjective and agnostic. The take it or
leave it architecture of current metadata schemes really aren't compatible
with the heterogenous nature of the Web in my opinion.

